# CDT Lump



## Polopony (Dec 24, 2011)

Doe was given CDT about 5 weeks ago. Did not see a lump until today out in the sunshine. I know it is exactly where I gave the shot. Anything I can/should do? or will it absorb after time? 

All goats tested clean for CAE/CL in January and haven't been off the farm since.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Not much you can do - it may go down after a bit.

Some folks will massage it, hoping to break down the lump a little bit faster (DMSO great for that).

Many goats get these reactive lumps, why it is important to use good technique (Sub Q, not transdermal) and also vaccinate in a spot that is not susceptible to CL (no lymph glands) just so no one freaks out.


----------



## Polopony (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks, this is the first time I have had this happen. I also thought DMSO, so will do that tonight.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

One of my does is really sensitive to the shots and gets lumps more than the others do. I always give the shots in the armpit so I know if a lump shows up, it's a shot knot.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

How do you use DMSO? You don't rub it on straight, right?


----------



## happy vagabonds (Jun 24, 2012)

Cindy, I have been wearing gloves and applying the DMSO to a cotton ball and just massaging it over the lump. The first CDT injection I gave to Dolly in the neck muscle made a minor lump... the booster I gave in her thigh made a -huge- lump. It even got soft as if it were going to burst. I started applying the DMSO and noticed a difference quickly. The DMSO been effectively making it smaller. I have been applying every few days.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

CD&T makes a granuloma no matter where you give it, we always hid ours in the muscle. If it abcesses than it's simply dirty technique, dragging dirt into the shot site. Always clean the skin with alcohol before giving vaccinations. The granuloma/lump shows immunity, I wish everyone would learn to feel good about the lumps showing, it show the doe has immune fighting cells moving into the vaccinations site. You should be more worried as to why your does are not showing granulomas after vaccinating, you have a immune problem going on. 

Make sure you are cleaning the skin and hair before using DMSO, it drags everything under the skin, bacteria also.


----------



## happy vagabonds (Jun 24, 2012)

NubianSoaps.com said:


> Make sure you are cleaning the skin and hair before using DMSO, it drags everything under the skin, bacteria also.




Dang it... This I have not been doing. I swear... I am going to kill these poor goats...

But I -always- clean the injection site thoroughly with alcohol before I inject.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a doe that feels like someone put marbles under her skin over her ribs. :/ I started giving CDT behind the last rib in that little hollow area where you don't feel the lumps nearly as much when running your hands over them. This year I gave the doelings their first one in the neck muscle. A couple have bumps. Think I'll go back to giving behind the last rib. <sigh> 
The lumps that really drive me crazy are from the pasturella vaccine. Those get bigger, but have yet to have one actually abcess and bust--Thank goodness!! And have only had them 3 times, but they still drive me nuts.


----------

